# [risolto] Problemi audio con Skype

## GuN_jAcK

Ciao ragazzi,

Ieri è uscito il nuovo aggiornamento su Linux per Skype e quindi l'ho aggiornato immediatamente. Una volta installato ho cominciato ad avere problemi  :Sad: 

Quando chiamo una persona io lo sento benissimo, invece, quando parlo mi dicono tutti che mi sentono metallico e sembra come se parlassi a rallentatore... ho configurato su skype alsa, ho messo in KDE coime dispositivo audio ALSA... ma altro non mi viene in mente cosa potrebbe essere! ho chiuso anche tutte le applicazioni, ho guardato se tante volte non sia in esecuzione qualche processo che utilizza la periferica.. ma niente di niente... qualcuno ha riscontrato tale problema?

----------

## djinnZ

Verifica che il microfono funzioni correttamente, sul portatile ho questo problema, tutto quello che registro si sente male, a prescindere.

La cattiva qualità può anche dipendere dalle comunicazioni ip, se hai il QoS attivo verifica che non tolga priorità alle comunicazioni in streaming.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

se booto su Windoze funziona skype, prima dell'aggiornamento su linux tutto mi funzionava a meraviglia... e se provo a registrare la mia voce tutto risulta a posto...

Per quanto riguarda QoS non l'ho attivo.. ma anche se ce lo avessi credo che con Fastweb è difficile che riesca a saturare così facilmente la banda :/

altre idee non le avete ragazzi?  :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda QoS non l'ho attivo.. ma anche se ce lo avessi credo che con Fastweb è difficile che riesca a saturare così facilmente la banda

 

A titolo di puntualizzazione non lo avevo segnalato pensando ad un problema di saturaturazione ma ad eventuali limiti statici imposti (lo dico perchè sono stato tanto cretino da farlo e dimenticarmene per poi diventar matto a capire).

Al di fuori dell'aggiornamento di skype cosa altro hai aggiornato?

In ogni caso visto che riesci a registrare correttamente si può escludere un priblema di device e l'unica fonte di rogne rimasta può essere arts o esd (sempre che li hai) o questa versione di skype che avrà qualche nuova limitazione imposta agli utenti meno "allineati"  :Twisted Evil: 

Un ulteriore tentativo potrebbe essere provare ad alzare il niceness dell'applicazione lanciandola da linea di comando, non è che mi risulta sia tanto "leggerina".

----------

## GuN_jAcK

non credo comunque che sia QoS.. anche perchè credo che se non lo abilito via kernel non lo faccia di default no?

----------

## GiRa

Probabilmente hai il guadagno del capture o del microfono troppo alto per Skype che, per motivi che non so, va in crisi quando si becca ingressi troppo "robusti".

Prova ad abbassare il tutto e da un'occhiata all'opzione di autogain di Skype.

----------

## jordan83

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> Ieri è uscito il nuovo aggiornamento su Linux per Skype e quindi l'ho aggiornato immediatamente

 

 :Sad: 

Per un secondo ho esultato.

Invece è ancora 1.3.0.53...  :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

>  
> 
> Per un secondo ho esultato.
> 
> Invece è ancora 1.3.0.53... 

 

Aaaahhhhhhh... da buttare via tutto, ci roviniamo solamente il fegato ad aspettare. Bisogna riporre le speranze nei client SIP, formati standard RULEZ (WengoPhone, pensaci tu  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## GuN_jAcK

azz... regà non riesco a risolvere  :Sad:  regà un aiuto  :Sad: 

----------

## daniel979

anche io ho lo stesso problema della voce robotizzata con skype, utilizzo il microfono della webcam perche' quello della scheda audio non mi e' mai andato.

usi la versione 1.3.0.53-r1 ???

----------

## GuN_jAcK

purtroppo si... uso questa versione... prima con la 1.2 e qualcosa nn c'eran oproblemi...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ok ora ho scoperto che non è solo su skype che me lo fa.. ma di base ovunque.. perkè ora tutto d'un tratto mi fa questo? pensate che sia arts?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

estirpato totalemnte arts... niente... sempre il solito problema... grrrrrrrrrr!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ufff qualcuno ha qualche altra idea?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> estirpato totalemnte arts... niente... sempre il solito problema... grrrrrrrrrr!      
> 
> ufff qualcuno ha qualche altra idea?

 

non è per rompere....

ma a me sta' versione di skype va alla grande.

ecco la mia scheda. sono su un portatile.

```
lspci

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)

```

talvolta mi succede di trovarmi con la "voce metallica" ma questo dipende dalla velocità della rete. cmq la maggiorparte delle volte va alla grande.

non saprei che dirti!  :Sad: 

non ho arts abilitato nè istallato.

uso kde e sulle opzioni di kde ho impostato

```

sospensione automatica 3 sec

buffer sonoro il più grande possibile

full-duplex

```

quando uso il microfono di skype attivo il mic-boost.

that's all folks!

ps: cmq io i problemi audio li ho con altri programmi tipo rosengarden, audacity, etc etc....

cioè, boh... il server sonoro di kde nn mi sembra un granchè. poi però nn saprei nemmeno come fare.

cmq se hai problemi di sharing del suono, usa sempre aoss.

aspetto con impazienza kde4 .... "dicono" che sarà gestito meglio il suono. mah!

----------

## Deus Ex

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ufff qualcuno ha qualche altra idea?

 

Prova ad installare un programma di registrazione audio, tipo audacity, e con il mixer alsa aperto fai prove aprendo e chiudendo canali o provando le varie entrate/uscite. Io avevo un problema simile, ed alla fine ho risolto quando ho scoperto che avevo due bottoni sul mixer che, accesi contemporaneamente, non mi consentivano il capturing dal microfono.

----------

## ^Stefano^

lui dice che quando parla al mic si sente nelle casse. se come dici tu ci fosse un bottone o un canale da abilitare/disabilitare non si sentirebbe. comunque anche io uso skype sia sul lap che sul fisso. entrambi aggiornati all'ultima versione. sul lap nessun problema, sul fisso non mi sentono mentre io sento gli altri. alla fine dell'emerge compare

```
 * If you have sound problems please visit: 

 * http://forum.skype.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=4489

 * These kernel options are reported to help

 * Processor type and features --->

 * -- Preemption Model (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))

 * -- Timer frequency (250 HZ)

 * 

 * This release no longer uses the old wrapper because skype now uses

        ALSA

 * 

```

Ora provo e vi faccio sapere

----------

## piero.turra

anch'io non riesco a farmi sentire bene, e questo dopo aver aggiornato skype alla versione nuova, con altri programmi funziona tutto alla perfezione.

Io uso alsa, ho provato vari settaggi, ma il risultato non è cambiato.

Per non far sentire il suono del microfono nelle casse basta disabilitare il volume del microfono nella regolazione del volume, infatti questo non si riferisce alla cattura, ma solo alla riproduzione del suono attraverso le casse.

----------

## djinnZ

cerca una patch per  *Quote:*   

> skype_dsp_hijacker

  ho trovato il suggerimento nella sezione multimedia   :Wink: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

ho trovato questo

https://www.verona.linux.it/index.php/Skype,_risolvere_un_problema_audio

vale lo stesso se nel kernel compilo alsa statico invece che come modulo?

la patch la si scarica da qua

http://195.38.3.142:6502/skype/

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ho risolto qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3991103.html#3991103

----------

